# What diameter curtain rod for blackout curtains?



## ClumsyGuy (Nov 9, 2016)

I will be hanging curtains in the bedroom with these specs:
Curtain rod to be expanded to length of 95 inches 
Curtain rod supported at each end & in the middle
Hanging 4 curtains on the rod, 2 on either side of the center rod bracket
Each curtain 53 inches wide & 84 inches long
Curtains are insulated blackout curtains

Can I use a 5/8 inch diameter rod?
Or should I use a rod with a larger diameter?

The smaller the diameter, the easier it is to move the curtains on the rod.

Thank you.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Moving the curtains is one thing, but the smaller diameter rod will sag with all that weight. I am assuming the curtains have weight, since they are black out. 7/8" is the norm in lightweight rods, but 1 1/8" will boost that rigidity you need.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Get the curtains first & see how they look. Different curtains have different requirements for rods, whether they have a type of sleeve, tabs or rings to hang by.


----------

